# Recording from amp to computer...?



## billybilly (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi. I am currently using a zoom G2.1u which has a usb that links directly out to my computer. It works well but sometimes I would like to record directly from my amp without a microphone. It's a roland cube30X. I like some of the effects. It has a line out (1/4 jack). Do they make something that can plug directly to my computer from the line out? I mean, they must...?

Would the product below be of any assistance for me? Other ideas are most welcome.

http://www.behringer.com/UCA202/index.cfm?lang=eng

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

a 1/4" to 1/8th" adapter from a dollar store should do the trick if you want to go analog in to your sound card. Get one that goes mono to stereo if your amp's output is mono.


----------



## billybilly (Nov 13, 2006)

*So simple...*

Thanks. That's too easy. I overlooked it because of the fact.

Cheers,
Billy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i just run mic - a few adapters - mic input on the PC. done.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Budda said:


> i just run mic - a few adapters - mic input on the PC. done.


yeah, it generally sounds WAY better when you get the speaker back in the signal chain.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I go Shure SM58 --> Behringer UB502 mixer --> some adapters --> Line In on my soundcard. Pretty decent setup for bedroom recording.


----------

